# disaster training in a tunnel



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Griffin and I just got back today from a W. Va tunnel training with our USAR team. It was a very long 3 days and I am clearly getting old LOL-I am so freakin' tired and everything hurts. We left Mon night, drove 11 hrs to WVa (with a really bad bus driver--it was best to try to sleep and if failing that, keep your eyes closed anyway). We got there in time for breakfast and were split up into 2 teams. Team 1 went to 'work' right away, and team 2 (me) got to sleep (damn--just drank 2 cups of coffee with breakfast!). We had 8 hr shifts. I didnt sleep much, but at least got a little. Griffin tried to settle in, but really thought we were going to do something. 

I was very impressed with the folks who set up the training (this is what they do at the Memorial Tunnel). The organizer hadnt had K9's before, but did a great job making sure we had work. Basically there was an explosion in a tunnel and we had to get through some bottle necks of concrete and metal to get to the 'victims' (some manikins and some live hired help). We only had 2 k9s go down to the tunnel for this exercise, so we were on opposite shifts. We were told that we were needed 'really soon' so we were standing by at the breaching point. It took a lot longer to get through the concrete, so the organizers had me go ahead (there is a walk way on the side of the tunnel that is off limits to us, but there for the facilitators/instructors to watch etc). So we went around and started searching--lots of concrete rubble mixed with various cars and a couch or too (maybe a furniture truck in the tunnel before the explosion??). On one hand, it was great because we were ahead of all the rescue guys (less scent and confusion), on the other hand, most of the victims were pretty surface and Griff wasnt sure if they were 'it' at first. I am very happy though, even though he was a bit unsure, he indicated on each victim. They also had some victims very close to each other, which we dont often have the ability to train (not enough victims). Again, I was pleased--he didnt bark a lot, but gave one bark at one victim, then went to the other (they were feet apart and accessible) and stayed near them both. We found 7 people and went back out. 

Griff got to rest for quite a while before we got to go back in. We had to go through a hole in a concrete wall, into a void, up through another hole in concrete into a small school bus (short bus), at this point they didnt quite have an exit for us, so it was us and 4-5 big guys with power tools cutting stuff--Griff was amazing-calm and focused on the front of the bus, wanting to go to work. We even had a hydraulic cutting tool break a blade (sounded like it exploded to me!) and he didnt flinch. All he wanted to do was work. We managed to squeeze out in to the scene again (they had moved the victims) and start working again. This time we had search techs ahead of us with some victims already and also rescue guys extracting people. Again I was happy with how he worked--it is so chaotic for me to have all those people around with everyone wanting to get at the victims and not necessarily waiting for the dog. 

At this point I wanted him to rest (he didnt). I was able to talk to the facilitators (they were fascinated with the dog) and tell them that normally we have fully buried victims for the dogs and that they werent used to accessible victims. They decided that they would bury more victims for me. I thought about saying that we had had enough, but I had really wanted to see how Griff would do under stressful conditions. So, I decided ot keep working him. He was happy to have inaccessible victims--his barks were much deeper. We had 4 more to do and then I called it quits (they were happy to continue recycling victims for me LOL).

We finally were relieved and ended shift #1 (it was night time again, so this time we really slept). Got up at 530am and got ready for shift 2. They had some more victims hidden and were eager to tell me that they hid them all more deeply. They were so eager to make this exercise just right to all components of the team. I am so pleased with my dog. All he wanted to do was work. He had several difficult problems that he figured out (we had one spot where they had 4 victims all within a 5-7foot square.) He didnt indicate on all 4 but body language showed that he had multiple scents in the area. After they removed 3 victims, he worked a little more and go the last one and indicated. We had one last one in a big culvert tube with no place for hte dog to stand near where the scent was coming out. Griff had to decide to bark at least 4 feet from the opening of the tube--he would much rather be much closer and does not like indicating that far from a victim, not that you could miss that there was someone there-lots of whining and attempts to get at the mouth of the tube. But he finally indicated for real and that was it for our part. 

We left WVa at 530pm and I got all the way home at 5:30 am--it was a long damn bus ride (same driver so still better to keep eyes closed--of course hearing the rumble strips every minute or so was unnerving!). Great trip and I am happy with my dog--he worked very well and worked a whole lot!

Sorry for such a long post--but this was quite the adventure and definitely a great training!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, I got tired just reading about your adventure. Sounds like a great training session. And there is more to come, right?


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Our FEMA TF trained at the Memorial Tunnel 5 yrs ago. Good practiced/training area for scenarios. It certainly goes way back, deep into the mountain. The little "cafe" on the right side of the tunnel was a funny, little odddity. And they had a good confined space set-up for practice. 
Even though most of these types of training set-ups are more suited for the human aspect of emergency responders than the dogs, we on the K9 ream also had opportunities. 
All around a good resource for emergency responders.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounda like fun, and it sounds like Griff did well! 'Tis the season. We just got back from our Mobex too - at a military base and a power plant. I've heard the tunnel is a great place to train, but I didn't go on the Mobex our team had there several years ago.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

This year only one of our teams (we have 3 teams on the task force) officially had a training ex. It was one team plus those who hadnt gone before. Wondering if we will be doing anything else big this year. I will be able to go again if my team goes.

Here are a few pictures from the event. I have finally sort of caught up with life at home (added in bottle feeding 4 kittens found on one of our training piles, silly me. But they are almost weaned).








Griffin got his own seat there and back.









waiting to go in for the first time-it is a bit of a hike, so we got a bunch of gator rides. Griffy loves the gators!









Shift one cleared and shored up lots of vehicles and then concrete beyond this point.








We have to get through here--at least 2' of concrete...









Me and the beast waiting









After breaching through the concrete, into a chamber, through more concrete, we got stuck in a mini bus









looking back at the bus (this was on our 2nd shift with the windshield busted out--wasnt broken out when we went through the first day). we had fun sliding off the hood on day 2!









The tunnel









And back to waiting, he finally was willing to lay down.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics It looks like a tough place to train but better than some real situations.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Great post and pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool training site!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Buscar and I were the other K-9 team and as Jen said, it was an awesum training experience. This was my dogs first deployment training.( he's 22 months old)- We were the first shift and immediately were presented with a confined space senario. 

I cant thank my team-mates enough for their support. Those incharge of the tunnel were great to work with. Great shots Jen!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Cool training site!


Jennifer,

What's the story on the Memorial Tunnel? I'm guessing it is no longer in daily use for traffic ?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL.. I cant believe it ever was used. You have to drive up this super steep winding road just to get to it. It is no longer in use--my dh researched it and said that it just got too congested. They built a by-pass around it when they upgraded the turnpike and closed the tunnel. It is a dedicated training site now.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Fascinating thread! Enjoyed the photos and the detailed scenario. Great training! Thanks for sharing.


----------

